# Not flames ....



## Kevin (May 7, 2016)

@Tony it's still a swamp where the FBE is but I found a small thicket of bois d arc. I forgot how contankerous these derned things are to fall. This one is hung up as bois d arc is wqnt to do. I'll ha e to bet the tractor in here to help it. Not sure I can upload a pic from in the valley here never tried. It should because the radio is playing ober the phone just fine. Not listening on headphones so no safety hazard. 



 

This place is so gtown up this time of year it is NOT fun logging bois d arc to begin with but I get you at least one Tony. Not sure if I'll be able to get any FBE this time and more rains a coming. This is getting old fighting the FBE gods. Sunny beeches I gotta have a talk with them.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (May 7, 2016)

Damn stars are already down 1 nothing.


----------



## Kevin (May 7, 2016)

We got it back


----------



## Tony (May 7, 2016)

Too cool man, you be safe out there. Don't impale your vehicle or set it on fire! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 7, 2016)

I thought he was talking about his vehicle from the title...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (May 7, 2016)

That sure is a nice straight bole for Osage, will make some nice billets .....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (May 7, 2016)

Looks like a nice specimen!

So tell me about that cut... Looks like it went the opposite way from where I would have expected. Since I know next to nothing about felling trees, I'm probably missing something.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 7, 2016)

I sure loved the smell of it while working with it and it sure works nice for as hard as it is. Have fun with that.


----------



## Kevin (May 7, 2016)

DKMD said:


> So tell me about that cut... Looks like it went the opposite way from where I would have expected.



I'm glad you asked Doc and good eye. That is not a bird mouth cut (you can tell if you look at it on a big screen instead of a phone) it's a flare removal cut. The cut *does* angle in toward the center of the tree but not nearly as much as it appears. The bird mouth is on the exact opposite side. There is no hinge because I bore cut it, which is the reason I needed that flare out of the way. I only walked in with one saw - Heidi. The saw that @woodtickgreg built for me.

On a side note this is hands-down the strongest running stock saw I have ever owned and I have 3 other saws in this cc class. Greg you really a magicman with small engines. I think of you every time I pull her rope lol. I haven't even sent her off for P & P if that tells you anything. I've been meaning to thank you for like the tenth time and Doc's question led me to it so thanks Doc for reminding me to thank Greg again for his awesome skills. This is what I think of Greg's wizardry.


I swear Greg if you learned P & P you could quit your job because this thing isn't very much behind when it WAS all tricked out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (May 7, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> That sure is a nice straight bole for Osage, will make some nice billets .....



You got that right. As a general rule, the best lumber in the species cmes from trees that are relaively straight and between 14 to 20". This tree will produce exceptional lumber for Tony's cutting boards.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 7, 2016)

Thanks so much Kevin! I have always believed that a well tuned 2 stroke really doesn't need much more to make it better. The good thing about running a stock or nearly stock saw is the durability and longevity factor is way up there. Porting and timing changes is just not something I ever had to learn. Polishing the ports yes, muffler mods yes, carb mods yes, And I can get my stock saws to run almost as good as a ported saw. And now I don't just say that I have someone who uses one of my repairs. My old husky 365 is a strong runner and I have never polished her up yet, she has burned through 2 ignition coils though. But when anyone runs her they can't believe how she cuts! A sharp chain and it just flat out pulls!!! Thanks again Kevin and it was a pleasure doing it for you, so very glad you are happy. And we got to show the folks here a little about saws and how they work and what the tear down and repair process is all about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (May 7, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> And we got to show the folks here a little about saws and how they work and what the tear down and repair process is all about.



And now I have 2 more saws that need some Tick Love. I'm a paying customer or it's no deal. Just saying . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> And now I have 2 more saws that need some Tick Love. I'm a paying customer or it's no deal. Just saying . . . . .


Money is no good from you.................maybe I'll work for wood..............

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ClintW (May 8, 2016)

The bowyers would love that straight Osage!


----------



## Kevin (May 8, 2016)

ClintW said:


> The bowyers would love that straight Osage!



Yep lots of them in that section of the patch. I should call it the Robin Hood sector.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (May 10, 2016)

That's some nice Osage. Wish it grew here.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I swear Greg if you learned P & P you could quit your job because this thing isn't very much behind when it WAS all tricked out.


Yes... @woodtickgreg please do. I'll send you a 3120 to work some magic on.


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Yes... @woodtickgreg please do. I'll send you a 3120 to work some magic on.



JR I meant to update you - a couple weeks ago my Dolmar went totally tits up. It has fuel coming out of the muffler or somewhere. Won't hit a lick and doesn't have much compression at all. I didn't even bother putting the gauge on it. I haven't tore into it yet but I think it is toast. Less than a couple hours on it.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> JR I meant to update you - a couple weeks ago my Dolmar went totally tits up. It has fuel coming out of the muffler or somewhere. Won't hit a lick and doesn't have much compression at all. I didn't even bother putting the gauge on it. I haven't tore into it yet but I think it is toast. Less than a couple hours on it.


wtf... My 394 is running well so far (knock on wood). Coil is going out, but that's a simple fix. I'm supposed to be getting a new coil and HD filter for it from our friend, but he seems to be MIA again for the time being.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> JR I meant to update you - a couple weeks ago my Dolmar went totally tits up. It has fuel coming out of the muffler or somewhere. Won't hit a lick and doesn't have much compression at all. I didn't even bother putting the gauge on it. I haven't tore into it yet but I think it is toast. Less than a couple hours on it.


And this is what I mean about getting the timing right and really knowing what your doing so it doesn't effect the durability or longevity of the motor.
This is why I just stick to polishing the ports, tuning the carb, and opening up the muffler maybe. And making sure there are no air leaks! When I did your saw Kev that is why I changed the crank seals, and after it was done and running I did further testing to make sure there was no air leaks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> And this is what I mean about getting the timing right and really knowing what your doing so it doesn't effect the durability or longevity of the motor.
> This is why I just stick to polishing the ports, tuning the carb, and opening up the muffler maybe. And making sure there are no air leaks! When I did your saw Kev that is why I changed the crank seals, and after it was done and running I did further testing to make sure there was no air leaks.



I used a guy that admittedly had zero experience with Dolmar. But he could get to it right away and he needed the experience and did it for a 1/3 the price. I rolled the dice. I lost. It's on me.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I used a guy that admittedly had zero experience with Dolmar. But he could get to it right away and he needed the experience and did it for a 1/3 the price. I rolled the dice. I lost. It's on me.


I guess I'm lucky that he had a 395 that he had already ported. I know he blew mine up and had to put a new crank in it... but that was partially on me I guess. My saw needed to have new crank bearings in it, though they worked fine with the stock compression. Once he raised the compression, it just couldn't handle it. He made it right though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

